# Decay



## ksmattfish (Jan 4, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MuffinJuice (Jan 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## carlita (Jan 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cowbert098 (Jan 10, 2004)

hehe found this on  the beach


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 11, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cich (Feb 1, 2004)

--cich.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 2, 2004)

_Car that had gone over the cliffs, Island of Madeira, July 1997_





_Grapes_


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 6, 2004)

skulls on fence, north park, colorado


----------



## Dew (Feb 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## schussey (Feb 7, 2004)

vonnagy- the color is so vivid, looks wonderful


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks schussey! 

decaying house foundations, st. heliers, auckland nz


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, since this theme has got bumped up again, thanks to Mark, I can come up with this one which has been "in store" for the thread for a while:





_It won't..._

Ever since I took this one, I have wanted to put it up under "Decay", though this is just something that won't decay in centuries to come...! Old tires therefore just don't belong in woods!!!!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bean (Apr 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 18, 2004)

_Edited due to broken link_


----------



## media tribe (Apr 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Digital Matt (May 3, 2004)

Ooh, great theme.  I have lots of rust photos   Here' s a couple.


----------



## Tammy (May 3, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (May 11, 2004)




----------



## danalec99 (May 11, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Ooh, great theme.  I have lots of rust photos



Beautiful work!!!


----------



## anua (May 29, 2004)

im not sure if i posted this one before...hope not -


----------



## jimi (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## LaFoto (Jun 1, 2004)

Have I ever said how much I like the apple-photo, anua? Wonderful!

What IS it in the last photo, jimi???


----------



## jimi (Jun 1, 2004)

heh, it's an old praying mantis egg case


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 7, 2004)

this is so much fun :-D


----------



## anua (Jun 9, 2004)

> Have I ever said how much I like the apple-photo, anua? Wonderful!



thanks la Foto!! -))

and Jaffapie - i like your second one a lot!  -


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks anua 
It was a total random pic in this run down old house...it was a pretty scary photo expedition, because i later found out a homeless drunk was living there! I managed to get out before he came back, but i met him walking up the road with his bottle of wine....

he had washing drying and everything!

*fear*!


----------



## simnine (Jun 10, 2004)

dying flower
olympus e20n
ISO80
difusion filter


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## anua (Jun 29, 2004)

i have no idea what is that, danalec!
 
and why is it 'decay'?


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 29, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> i have no idea what is that, danalec!
> 
> and why is it 'decay'?



heh 

Its just a rusting lid! Call it abstract if you like


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 29, 2004)

This is on Cape Cod, the road eroded and collapsed to the beach below. 






This is from my first and only roll of B&W film and the only film I have ever actually developed myself.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Jul 14, 2004)

dead fish I found on the beach :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 17, 2004)

Seems like I can come up with a couple more pics for this theme now:


----------



## rsilfverberg (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## LaFoto (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh, how glad I am that this *cow* is not decaying in this photo!

Once again, Ralf, an outstanding picture. 
How lonely must that cow be! 
(Or so it seems at least)


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 19, 2004)

*Richard* or just *Rich*, of course... ...


----------



## bshearer (Aug 19, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2004)

Bumped.


I had thought there was one theme called "corrosion", but I can't find it now. Best I can come up with is this one and... ~~~~~> see next post "Litter".


----------



## dirtnapper (Nov 18, 2004)

My try...found this on the Appalachian Parkway this summer..


----------



## Greenlandgirl (Nov 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch (Feb 2, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## mpdc (Feb 14, 2005)

This is decay.  Youthful viewers might not want to look.  Course if your thinking about Heroine, perhaps you should.

At your own risk....

http://www.icestormcity.com/mpdc/injury/OD002.jpg
What do you see when you close your eyes?

EDIT: CHANGED TO LINK DUE TO MATURE, GRAPHIC CONTENT.  
-your friendly themes moderator!


----------



## MotorPsycho (Feb 14, 2005)

just bought my first SLR, this is one of the first pics i took with it... whadda ya think?


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice, but not really sure it fits the decay theme.  Maybe you could put this in the water or trees theme?


----------



## MotorPsycho (Feb 14, 2005)

there is a decaying trash can at the bottom of the picture...


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh!  Didn't notice!


----------



## Lula (Feb 15, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lula (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Reservist (Feb 26, 2005)

okay this is a rose I shot this past summer, I hope the spider webs come through.


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 7, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Bumped.
> 
> 
> I had thought there was one theme called "corrosion", but I can't find it now. Best I can come up with is this one and... ~~~~~> see next post "Litter".



Actually there is a theme called "RUST" and I love it...


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 7, 2005)

My contribution:


----------



## lopix (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Some peeling paint to resurrect a theme thread that I have always liked very, very much:











And something that I found in my husband's car :shock:


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## pursuer (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Philmar (Jan 30, 2019)

Wonderfully worn wooden home - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------

